# INDEPENDENT FEATURE DOCUMENTARY ON DRIFTING – CALLS FOR STORIES



## emptykingdom (May 17, 2010)

EMPTY KINGDOM MEDIA ( EMPTY KINGDOM You are Here, We are Everywhere | A Home For Media Artists ), a media production company based out of the San Francisco Bay Area, is in the early pre-production stage to shoot a feature-length documentary about the world of professional and amateur drifting.

We are focused on the personal and human, and possibly team aspect of the world of drifting.

We’ve already shot a brief short video for the Formula D event in Long Beach, California ( 



 ).

We’re calling out to individuals who are involved with the sport of drifting in any aspect.

    * Drift driver (currently in the circuits or have been in the past, both professional and amateur)
    * Aspiring drift driver
    * Street drifters
    * Independent mechanics (building drift cars)
    * Team mechanics
    * Drift team affiliates (on any level and position)
    * Drift enthusiasts
    * Family members, friends, or spouses
    * And anyone else whose lives have been some how touched by the sport of drifting

Good, bad, positive, negative, painful, or emotional, we want to hear your stories to potentially incorporate into the documentary. If you’re personal story is compelling and engaging enough, you may be featured in the documentary to share your experience and narrative, which will help you gain exposure, and meet top drift and film industry professionals. We want to know how your lives have been changed, both for positively or negatively, by the sport of drifting.

Please respond to the email address provided below with a brief synopsis of your story and experiences for review, and we will promptly contact you back. Pay will be determined upon finalized film contract.

[email protected]


----------

